# Taylor Made Z Groove TP Wedges Reviewed



## cbwheeler (Apr 9, 2007)

I just got off the phone with Taylor Made. I've got a set of the brand new Z Groove TP Wedges on the way to my door. My Clevelands had a good run, but it's time to move on. In 2 weeks I'll have a 52, 56, and 60, all custom fit to me 

If no one has heard of these I'm not surprised. These just started production for the public last month and there are barely any reviews on them. They are basically the exact same club as the RAC Satin TP Y-cutter wedges, but with 10% more groove width, which means more spin.

The RAC Satin TPs have had amazing success and stellar reviews so these should be even better. Being such an advocate of the short game, I've never been as excited to get clubs as I am these. Nothing pleases me more than hitting pitches that stop like lawn darts 

Arrival date is supposed to be May 1. I'll be posting a review as soon as I get them on the course. Stay tuned.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Cant wait to hear a review on these clubs. sounds exciting


----------



## Topflite_d2 (May 7, 2007)

Hey CB do you know what the difference if any is between TM RAC wedge and the TM RAC TP wedge?


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Topflite_d2 said:


> Hey CB do you know what the difference if any is between TM RAC wedge and the TM RAC TP wedge?


Topflite: You were going to hit your new clubs last weekend. how were they and you were also going to let me know how your 56 wedge, I believe, worked for you...sooooo tell me!


----------



## cbwheeler (Apr 9, 2007)

Topflite_d2 said:


> Hey CB do you know what the difference if any is between TM RAC wedge and the TM RAC TP wedge?


Hi there. Yes I do. The TP wedges feature the milled Y-cutter grooves with "Tour Preferred" spin. The wedges not designated with the TP branding do not have this feature. These grooves are what makes these wedges so amazing. If you don't have the TPs, you've just got a mediocre wedge.


----------



## Topflite_d2 (May 7, 2007)

Hey Cody did you get them yet I wanna hear how they feel.


----------



## cbwheeler (Apr 9, 2007)

Not yet. I emailed Taylor Made about an update, but I have not heard back. I should have had them by now.. Hopefully soon.


----------



## BoilerGTI (May 5, 2008)

i love TM wedges.. i currently play a 54 and 58 of the RAC TP wedges from 2006. i think that ive got to have these!


----------



## cbwheeler (Apr 9, 2007)

Alright so after a little bit of a delay from Taylor Made I finally got these in and was able to take them out to the course today. It was really windy so I didn't get a chance to test them out as much as I would have liked, but I did hit a few tester shots.

First of all, these are very heavy and almost seem to swing themselves. I really love the feel of them. The grooves are... incredible... to say the least. I dropped a ball from about 70 yards on a par 5 just to test the spin on the 60. I hit a 3/4 shot that didn't really even get too high. The ball spun back about 20 feet upon landing - granted this was into a slope and the wind was about 20 mph in my face.

I hit another on a downhill shot from about 100 to a front pin location that stuck and backed up about 10 feet.

I was also able to get some good spin from the rough on a few shots, however like I said, I didn't get to test them too awfully much.

The ball flight of the project x rifle shafts that I have in these really couples well with the club head. It gets up fast and lands soft, exactly what I want in a wedge.

I've never had this much fun testing out wedges. I can't wait until I have a chance to get out in the evening so I can really test how they perform.

I give them an A+. I've only had them a day, but so far there is nothing I don't like about them. I'm hoping they can withstand the test of time.


----------

